# How much does Dynamat actually help with everyday road noise?



## q2quest (May 21, 2007)

I just recently bought a 99 Passat. It's great, but my Audi was way quieter and isolated from road noise. Has anyone used Dynamat or equivelent on the floors or firewall and how much did it help with tire/road noise? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: How much does Dynamat actually help with everyday road noise? (q2quest)*

anyone got anything on this?
im keen on this as well and heard that its good and that Foose uses it and stuff but im a bit on the edge before i spend all that money


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

I covered my whole car in it, mind you, i did it for sound Quality, but i covered everything excluding the firewall......floor, seat bench, doors, roof, trunk lid, trunk floor, and rear deck....that was in a honda prelude, and hook about 10 sheets, i now drive an 02 jetta and presume it will take roughly 12-14.....then again, i get it really really cheap so it's not a a big deal how much i lay, but just remember when your applying it, need the s**t out if it, get it in ever nook and cranny, once it goes in, it dont come out...lol good luck.


----------



## q2quest (May 21, 2007)

*But you didn't answer the question. What is your experience?*

.....


----------



## Old Guy GTI (Jun 16, 2008)

Perhaps some spray-on undercoating and quieter tires would be cheaper.


----------



## MI-TDI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (bink_420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bink_420* »_I covered my whole car in it, mind you, i did it for sound Quality, but i covered everything excluding the firewall......floor, seat bench, doors, roof, trunk lid, trunk floor, and rear deck....that was in a honda prelude, and hook about 10 sheets, i now drive an 02 jetta and presume it will take roughly 12-14.....then again, i get it really really cheap so it's not a a big deal how much i lay, but just remember when your applying it, need the s**t out if it, get it in ever nook and cranny, once it goes in, it dont come out...lol good luck.

Great, but did it help any with road noise?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (MI-TDI)*

I have years of experience with sound deadening with my car and on customers cars. 
It does work and works better if applied correctly. Depending on what noise and areas you are trying to work on it can have very substantial results. 
I'm sure you are aware that Dynamat makes a variety of products and if you utilize them together they can reduce road noise, mechanical noise, rattles, and resonance.
Dynamat Xtreme will reduce resonance and some road/mechanical noise. I have found it works well on the inside of exterior body panels and around speaker locations. 
Dynaliner works well to reduce road and mechanical noise when applied to interior door panels and body panels. 
Dynapad is great applied to firewalls and to floor boards to reduce road and mechanical noise. 
I took notice to how many car companies use dense foam packed into ever opening and crevice on the interior of a car these days. So I bought foam sheets from a upholstery supplier and stuffed my quarter panels tightly with as much foam as I could fit. I lined the inside of my door panels with foam sheets and it made a huge difference in reducing the road noise. 
Mercedes Benz uses thick foam padding up to several inches thick underneath their floor carpet to reduce road and mechanical noise.
My car is naturally noisy with its exhaust and tires but with help from sound deadening its pretty quite inside now.


----------

